# Sweetest smells



## nvthis (Mar 2, 2010)

We all know weed that smells candy sweet. We all know weed that leaves it's sugary flavor to linger on our bottom lip. Everyone here knows what nv thinks of green crack. The local crack, with a decent cure, can get a rotten, sickly, putrid, fetid, knarly corpse full of way too overripe fruit smell, like a steel building full of melted bubblegum and maggot infested mangoes on a hot summers day. Definitely what I would catagorize as totally overboard. 

I'd like to hear of the strains you've encountered that might qualify as a "so sweet I could puke" weed. That's it lol, _pukey sweet._


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

ewwwwwwwww nv maggots?


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

cat piss.. smells like piss.. smokes lovely


----------



## nvthis (Mar 2, 2010)

I get whiffs of cat piss in my afgooey. Although afgooey does have a sweet smell, it's not quite what I am looking for. Maybe something more akin to a bucket full of rotten candied apples... With maggots lol!

Sorry 2dog. I was struggling a bit for words there


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

hicks mite b some1 to talk to.. i jus saw a thread of all the seeds he has and how he hasnt bought seeds in yyrs.. he will def prolly b able to tell u a lovely rotten smelling strain or even if u get a chance to talk to subcool he def knows..


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

my pk is sweet to me like grape bubblegum...the bubblegum I grew was really sweet too..almost like cotton candy bubblegum. even my pk clones and mom smell sweet to me. such a strong scent.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, the only person I remember using any of these descriptors may have been Umbra, but I can't quite recall what it was about, or if it was even him..


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 2, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> my pk is sweet to me like grape bubblegum...the bubblegum I grew was really sweet too..almost like cotton candy bubblegum. even my pk clones and mom smell sweet to me. such a strong scent.


is your pk , purple kush?  what parents?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

I had one pheno out of 6 of my recent harvest that is alot sweeter than the others...they were all rotten fruit smelling...but this one is a really strong juicy fruit gum/honey pineapple smell and taste. (C99xAK-47)

I've had some really sweet AK-47's in the past also.

Other than that most of what I have grown is skunky, rotting corpse,fuel, or fecal smelling.

Really AK is and this c99 ak are the only sweet scents I have had.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 3, 2010)

Khola - the stuff absolutely stunk like rotten fruit and bubblegum. I had some Bubblegum in the Dam that stunk like a rotting animal and it knocked your socks off.

Lately I've been toying with Candy Purple and it smells really sweet - but more pleasant less rotten. 

I also have a Bubble Chem cut I can only describe as Fuelly Gack. It is incredibly stinky, from clone to bud. By far my favorite to date.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 3, 2010)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Khola - the stuff absolutely stunk like rotten fruit and bubblegum


 
Now that's more like it


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea like flaboy said cat piss is a pretty stanky one indeed and I remember hick saying his killer boloney strain smells like sour bologna which has to be putrid.

I also remember this White Russian strain I tried before, It smelt like fruit and very old cheese but the high hit me like a freight train.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 3, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> is your pk , purple kush? what parents?


 

it is purple kush I dont know the parents I lucked out this is the first clone I ever bought and it was really legit.


----------

